# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΠΑΙΡΝΩ LADOSE ΚΑΙ ΧΑΝΩ ΚΙΛΑ

## anxious4ever

ξερετε αν χανονται κιλα απο το ladose?ενω εχω ξεκινησει κ τρωω κανονικα(και ισως κ παραπανω) εδω κ 10 μερες εχω χασει 7 κιλα! εχω γινει τριχα.
καπου διαβαζα οτι το ladose καιει το λιπος.εχει κανεις παρομοια συμπτωματα απο την ληψη ladose??

----------


## betelgeuse

Nαι , με το λαντοζ μπορει να χασεις κιλα. Το γραφει και στο φυλλο οδηγιων στις παρενεργειες.

----------


## anxious4ever

α οκ.ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## IVAN

εγώ που γυμνάζομαι και κάνω και δίαιτα είναι επικίνδυνο να τα πάρω;;;

----------


## paoki

BOOM κοιμάσαι κανονικά? μήπως μειώθηκαν οι ώρες που κοιμάσαι?

----------


## anxious4ever

Οχι.ισα ισα απο τις 25 περιπου μερες χρησης κοιμαμαι πιο ευκολα.γρηγορα δηλαδη. εχω συνεχομενο υπνο.ενω πριν το παρω ξυπναγα ενδιαμεσα. κ κοιμαμαι 7-8 ωρες.ξυπναω κ νωρις για να παω δουλεια αλλιως θα κοιμομουν περισσοτερο.επισης εφτιαξε η ορεξη μου.τρωω πιο πολυ.κ ειμαι πιο ηρεμη.πιο συγκεντρωμενη.δεν βρισκομαι σε συνεχη συγχιση.
απλα νιωθω πιο πολυ να επανερχομαι στα νορμαλ μου σιγα σιγα.απλα το πρωι που ξυπναω το στρες υπαρχει ακομα αλλα ειναι πιο ηπιο.

----------


## paoki

η κατάθλιψη σου είναι στα τελευταία εισαι σε καλο δρομο, και το ότι χάνεις εύκολα κιλά ενώ τρως κανονικα είναι σημάδι θετικό, συνήθως οι καταθλιπτικοί βαζουν ευκολα λιπος ...
τι νιώθεις το πρωί???

----------


## anxious4ever

και γω θελω να το πιστευω αυτο οτι η καταθλιψη μου ειναι σε καλο δρομο.
το πρωι που ξυπναω πεταγομαι πριν το ξυπνητηρι.μιση ωρα πριν δηλαδη κ νιωθω αγχος. νιωθω αμηχανα κ φοβο.οχι ομως οσο πριν 1 μηνα που πεταγομουν κ τρελλαινομουν.
μετα οταν ξεκιναω να οδηγω φευγει αυτο κ οταν ερχομαι στην δουλεια ειμαι κουλ, δεν νιωθω οτι θελω να πεταχτω να φυγω οπως πριν 1 μηνα ας πουμε που ερχομουν κ εφευγα τρεχοντας, αλλα εχω αποπραγματοποιηση μερικες φορες κ δεν νιωθω συναισθηματα.
το απογευμα μολις νιωσω ασφαλεια στο σπιτι μου νιωθω κανονικη.ειμαι στις 32 μερες με λαντοζ.ο γιατρος μου λεει ολα καλα σιγα σιγα, θελει χρονο.

----------


## paoki

μακάρι μπουμ να πάνε όλα καλά και ο θεός μαζί σου γιατι αυτό το άγχος έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις νομίζω πως δεν παλεύετε.

----------


## anxious4ever

αστα να πανε..κ τωρα νιωθω πολυ περιεργα.σαν να μην εχω παλι συνασθηματα για τιποτα.ενα ουδετερο πραμα..πφφφ βαρεθηκα!

----------


## μυσπ

Παιρνω λαντοζε κ δεν παρατηρησα κατι

----------


## anxious4ever

ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις?θυμηθηκα οτι κ παλαιοτερα που το ειχα παρει ειχα χασει κιλα στην αρχη.

----------


## Remedy

δεν παιρνω φαρμακα, αλλα σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να ξεκινησω τα λαντοζ με αυτη την συζητηση, αν θα μπορω να τρωω πιτσες χωρις να παχυνω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

χχαχααχ! καντο καντο! εγω εχω ξεσκιστει στο φαι κ δεν παιρνω γραμμαριο!
καπου διαβασα οτι το δινουν στις χοντρες για να αδυνατισουν κ στις βουλιμικες.
μια χαρα! εγω παντως την εχω καταβρει με αυτο..χαχααχ

----------


## Remedy

> χχαχααχ! καντο καντο! εγω εχω ξεσκιστει στο φαι κ δεν παιρνω γραμμαριο!
> καπου διαβασα οτι το δινουν στις χοντρες για να αδυνατισουν κ στις βουλιμικες.
> μια χαρα! εγω παντως την εχω καταβρει με αυτο..χαχααχ


α τρως κιολας???? νομιζα οτι σου κοβει την ορεξη.
εγω εχω να φαω πιτσα κατι βδομαδες, ενοψει καλοκαιρινων εξορμησεων!!! για τα τσιμπουσια στην πασχαλινη εκδρομη μας στας εξοχας, ακομα εχω τυψεις...
μωρε θα το καλοσκεφτω!

----------


## marian_m

> α τρως κιολας???? νομιζα οτι σου κοβει την ορεξη.
> εγω εχω να φαω πιτσα κατι βδομαδες, ενοψει καλοκαιρινων εξορμησεων!!! για τα τσιμπουσια στην πασχαλινη εκδρομη μας στας εξοχας, ακομα εχω τυψεις...
> μωρε θα το καλοσκεφτω!


Ένας φίλος μου ψυχίατρος μου έλεγε: "Θέλω να χάσω κάποια κιλά, λες να πάρω για λίγο το zoloft;"
Μ' εκείνο πράγματι κόβεται η όρεξη.

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα μωρε που εχεις τυψεις για το πασχα! παει κανς μηνας τωρα!χεχε!
οχι ρε μην παρεις φαρμακα τωρα σοβαρα για να εισαι αδυνατη.απλα τρωγε πολλες φορες την μερα κ υγιεινα.
το λαντοζ δεν μου την εκοψε την ορεξη.μου την ανεβασε αλλα καει το λιπος.αλλα εγω δεν το πηρα γι αυτον τον λογο φυσικα.ημουν χαλια με αγχος κ καταθλιψη, επρεπε κατι να παρω.χαχαα! εσυ τωρα γιατι να φορτιζεις τον οργανισμο σου με φαρμακα.για να αδυνατισεις?ε οχι!

----------


## paoki

> το λαντοζ δεν μου την εκοψε την ορεξη.μου την ανεβασε αλλα καει το λιπος.


τέτοια λεγε να αρχίσει να παίρνει όλη η ελλάδα ladose  :Smile: ) τώρα χωρίς πλακα αυτό το απότομο 7 κιλά σε 10 μέρες μπορει να είναι αποτέλεσμα από τον δραστήριο θυροειδή σου.

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα τον κοιταξα τον θυρεοειδη αλοιμονο.ειδικα τωρα που περασα αυτο το στρες κ βγαινει φυσιολογικος.
κ θα ξαναπαω για εξετασεις τελος του μηνα παλι.καθε φορα που περναω αγχωτικο επεισοδιοχανω απειρα κιλα σε 10 μερες.καταρχην δεν ετρωγα τιποτα μοναχα επινα νερο.
μετα οταν ξεκιναω ladose παρατηρω οτι χανω.τωρα δεν νομιζω οτι αντιδρα ετσι καθε οργανισμος.αλλοι μπορει να παρουν λαντοζ κ να παχυνουν.δεν ξερω.

----------


## Remedy

> ελα μωρε που εχεις τυψεις για το πασχα! παει κανς μηνας τωρα!χεχε!
> οχι ρε μην παρεις φαρμακα τωρα σοβαρα για να εισαι αδυνατη.απλα τρωγε πολλες φορες την μερα κ υγιεινα.
> το λαντοζ δεν μου την εκοψε την ορεξη.μου την ανεβασε αλλα καει το λιπος.αλλα εγω δεν το πηρα γι αυτον τον λογο φυσικα.ημουν χαλια με αγχος κ καταθλιψη, επρεπε κατι να παρω.χαχαα! εσυ τωρα γιατι να φορτιζεις τον οργανισμο σου με φαρμακα.για να αδυνατισεις?ε οχι!


εμεις τις τραβαμε λιγο παραπανω τις εορτες οταν παμε ταξιδι, οποτε και τα γλεντια ολων των ειδων... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

αααααααααχ βαχ... μωρε ας μην φοβομουν τις παρενεργειες και σου λεγα αν θα επαιρνα...
ενα μονο σου λεω: τρια κιλα σε εναν μηνα.... αλλα μιλαμε για μεγαλα γλεντια, οχι ενα- δυο τραπεζωματα.
θα πεσει πεινα παλι... :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

> Ένας φίλος μου ψυχίατρος μου έλεγε: "Θέλω να χάσω κάποια κιλά, λες να πάρω για λίγο το zoloft;"
> Μ' εκείνο πράγματι κόβεται η όρεξη.


κοιτα...αν μπορω να διαλεξω να τρωωοσο θελω και να μην παχαινω η να μην εχω ορεξη και να μην παχαινω, διαλεγω το πρωτο :Stick Out Tongue: 
αν δεν φοβομουν θα τα παιρνα.

----------


## anxious4ever

τι φοβασαι απο τα χαπια?κ παλι δεν θελω να σε ενθαρρυνω.καμια σχεση ισα ισα.απλα απο περιεργεια ρωταω.
καλο ειναι να μην παιρνουμε τιποτα και μονο αν υπαρχει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ αναγκη να παιρνουμε και ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΛΑ! ελεος!
εγω ξεκινησα για κλαταρα κ επεσ στο πατωμα απο καταθλιψη.

----------


## Remedy

> τι φοβασαι απο τα χαπια?κ παλι δεν θελω να σε ενθαρρυνω.καμια σχεση ισα ισα.απλα απο περιεργεια ρωταω.
> καλο ειναι να μην παιρνουμε τιποτα και μονο αν υπαρχει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ αναγκη να παιρνουμε και ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΛΑ! ελεος!
> εγω ξεκινησα για κλαταρα κ επεσ στο πατωμα απο καταθλιψη.


ακριβως γι αυτο..
επειδη δεν εχω κανεναν αλλο λογο να τα παρω, παρα να τρωω χωρις να παχυνω :Stick Out Tongue: 
τα χαπια δεν ειναι καραμελες.
ολα εχουν καποιες παρενεργειες.ΟΛΑ.ουτε τα παυσιπονα δν ειναι χωρις παρενεργειες.
απλα σταθμιζεις τις αναγκες και τις παρενεργειες και κανεις επιλογες για το λιγοτερο κακο, η το μεγαλυτερο καλο...

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι.σιγουρα.αν δεν εχεις λογο δεν το συζητω.εγω ημουν 20 μερες με θολωμενο κεφαλι, δεν ειχα συγκεντρωση,δεν μπορυσα να δουλεψω, ετρεμα απο το αγχος καθε μερα ολη μερα.μετα επεσα κ σε καταθλιψη..τι να μου κανουν οι παρενεργειες?χαααα!
βασικα η μονη παρενεργεια που ειχε ηταν περισσοτερο στρες (το οποιο μου το ειπε κ ο γιατρος οτι το φερνει στην αρχη) και μειωση κιλων.
αλλα οταν εισαι σε στρες κ ενα χαπι συο φερνει περισσοτερο στρες,γυρευε πως ημουν.να παρω τα βουνα ενα πραμα!
ευτυχως στον εναν μηνα χαλαρωσε λιγο το κεφαλι(μετα απο 1 μηνα βλεπεις αποτελεσματα).τωρα να σου πω την μαυρη μου αληθεια, δεν θελω ποτε να τα κοψω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.σιγα σιγα επιστρεφω στην καθημερινοτητα μου οπως ημουν.σιγα σιγα ομως. αν δεν τα επαιρνα ποιος ξερει ποσο ακομα θα ειχα ταλαιπωρηθει.

----------


## μυσπ

> ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις?θυμηθηκα οτι κ παλαιοτερα που το ειχα παρει ειχα χασει κιλα στην αρχη.


Παιρνω περιπου 1 χρονο κ λιγο λιγοτερο πραγματικα δεν παρατηρω κατι

----------


## marian_m

> εμεις τις τραβαμε λιγο παραπανω τις εορτες οταν παμε ταξιδι, οποτε και τα γλεντια ολων των ειδων...
> 
> αααααααααχ βαχ... μωρε ας μην φοβομουν τις παρενεργειες και σου λεγα αν θα επαιρνα...
> ενα μονο σου λεω: τρια κιλα σε εναν μηνα.... αλλα μιλαμε για μεγαλα γλεντια, οχι ενα- δυο τραπεζωματα.
> θα πεσει πεινα παλι...


Εντάξει, πλάκα κάνουμε για τα χάπια. Αν είναι δυνατόν να αρχίσουμε όλοι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά για να αδυνατίσουμε!
Αν και είναι δύσκολο να πει κανείς με σιγουριά τι ευθύνεται για το χάσιμο κιλών, η κατάθλιψη ή το χάπι. Ή και τα δύο μαζί;
Πάντως, ένα καλό βοήθημα αν θέλεις να χάσεις λίπος, μειώνοντας βέβαια το φαγητό, είναι το lipotropic factor της solgar. Το οποίο ταυτόχρονα βοηθάει να αποτοξινωθεί το συκώτι, αλλά και στον έλεγχο της χοληστερίνης. Καμία σχέση με τα άλλα πολυδιαφημισμένα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα.

----------


## Remedy

> Εντάξει, πλάκα κάνουμε για τα χάπια. Αν είναι δυνατόν να αρχίσουμε όλοι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά για να αδυνατίσουμε!
> Αν και είναι δύσκολο να πει κανείς με σιγουριά τι ευθύνεται για το χάσιμο κιλών, η κατάθλιψη ή το χάπι. Ή και τα δύο μαζί;
> Πάντως, ένα καλό βοήθημα αν θέλεις να χάσεις λίπος, μειώνοντας βέβαια το φαγητό, είναι το lipotropic factor της solgar. Το οποίο ταυτόχρονα βοηθάει να αποτοξινωθεί το συκώτι, αλλά και στον έλεγχο της χοληστερίνης. Καμία σχέση με τα άλλα πολυδιαφημισμένα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα.


λιπος, νερα, μυς, δεν ξερω τι ειναι και δεν με νοιαζει! θελω να χασω τρια κιλα και θα τα χασω, ο κοσμος να χαλασει!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
πλακα κανω βρε. σιγα μη παρω χαπια για τρια κιλα. αν βρεθει χαπι να τρως πιτσες καθε μερα, το ξανασυζηταμε ..

----------


## Νίνα1982

> ξερετε αν χανονται κιλα απο το ladose?ενω εχω ξεκινησει κ τρωω κανονικα(και ισως κ παραπανω) εδω κ 10 μερες εχω χασει 7 κιλα! εχω γινει τριχα.
> καπου διαβαζα οτι το ladose καιει το λιπος.εχει κανεις παρομοια συμπτωματα απο την ληψη ladose??


Τελικα τι εγινε με τα λαντοζ;πως εισαι;τα έπαιρνα για ενα χρονο κι εχω παρει 15 κιλά. Μου άνοιξε η ορεξη

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω επαιρνα καποτε για 10 μηνες λαντοζ , ουτε κερδισα ,ουτε εχασα κιλα , παντως γυμναζομουν παρα πολυ τοτε .....

----------


## toallomiso

Κ εγω το παιρνω μια εβδομαδα κ τρωω το καταπετασμα.Δε βλεπω ν αδυνατιζει.

----------


## YokoChoco

Δεν υπάρχουν ''μαγικά'' χαπια αδυνατίσματος... όποιος θέλει να χάσει βάρος πρέπει να κάνει διατροφή.

Ένα τυπικό πρόγραμμα διατροφής

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
Γιαούρτι 2% με 3 κ.σ. βρώμη κουάκερ κ 1 κ.γ. μέλι

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ:
1 ποτήρι γάλα, μισή μπανάνα, 3-4 αμύγδαλα

ΓΕΥΜΑ:
Φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ή ψαρονέφρι ή άπαχο ψάρι, 1 φέτα ψωμί τόστ και μπρόκολο ή κουνουπίδι 1 κ.σ. ελαιόλαδο

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ:
1 φρούτο 3-4 αμύγδαλα

ΒΡΑΔΥ:
2 καλαμάκια κοτόπουλου + σαλάτα

ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΥΠΝΟ:
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1.5%

Αν πεινάμε στο ενδιάμεσο, 1 ποτήρι γάλα ή 1-2 δαμάσκηνα χωρίς ζάχαρη..

Επίσης πίνουμε καθημερινά 8-10 ποτήρια νερό και περπατάμε τουλάχιστον για 30'-40'

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ...

----------


## Katerina2015

> Δεν υπάρχουν ''μαγικά'' χαπια αδυνατίσματος... όποιος θέλει να χάσει βάρος πρέπει να κάνει διατροφή.
> 
> Ένα τυπικό πρόγραμμα διατροφής
> 
> ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
> Γιαούρτι 2% με 3 κ.σ. βρώμη κουάκερ κ 1 κ.γ. μέλι
> 
> ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ:
> 1 ποτήρι γάλα, μισή μπανάνα, 3-4 αμύγδαλα
> ...


Εγώ με τα λαντος που πίνω όλα αυτά που γράφεις πιο πάνω είναι πάρα πολλά για να τα φαω

----------

